# Looking for Feedback on these 3 jackets: Timbuk2, M-Edge, & Marware



## LovesToRead (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been researching for the past two weeks jackets for my new Kindle Touch. I would love any feedback you guys could give me on these three!  Thanks. I have included their name (in the order I like them), and a URL to either get more information or at least see a picture of it. Oh, and also the color I like best for each one (that they offer, at least. The only one I really like is the blue and tan Timbuk2 one.) I am looking for the pros and cons of each. So, if you guys have ANY, I would be GREATLY appreciative! These things are expensive, so I'm afraid to waste cash on one, so I am trying to find out each's pros and cons. Let me know your feedback! Thanks so much!!

1. The Timbuk2 Reading Jacket, the blue color (if they produce anymore, as it's currently sold out on Amazon and not listed on their site):
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/517GGAj2vAL._AA160_.jpg (image only, with the color I like)
http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/kindle-touch-reading-jacket
This one is currently my favorite, and I have emailed their customer service to find out if they plan on getting the blue cover back in stock soon. If so, I may have to wait for that one. 

2. The M-Edge Latitude Jacket, the purple color:
http://cdn.medgestore.com/images/products/AK4-Z1/AK4-Z1-C-P--front-med.jpg (image of product)
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1-latitude.psp?device=kindletouch1 (info. on product)
This one I like, and is my second choice. I can't find it in stores ANYWHERE around here though. I checked all the places I could think of.  I saw one a couple of weeks ago, but that was before I had one and before I could afford it. So, now I'm trying to find one in a store near here.

3. The Marware Jacket, the pink one:
http://www.amazon.com/Marware-jurni-Kindle-Touch-Cover/dp/B005HSG39M/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
This is my third choice. I like it okay, but from reading some of the reviews, I just don't think it is fully for me. If I can't find the other two, at least I have a fall back, though! I'm concerned with how a part that will be touching your hands often will be all over the screen, though. :/ Hmmm. Anyone have it and know anything about it?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I really like the Latitude cover. I have that for my Nook Color (black, because purple wasn't available). I really like that the zipper protects the device from things falling inside the cover if it is in a bag. It's very lightweight but well padded. I store the charge cable in the outside zipper pocket.

You can also save 20% with this promotion: http://app.medgestore.com/promos/paystoshare/

Just tweet or share the info on Facebook to get the code. You can even set up a temporary Twitter account just for the coupon.


----------



## LovesToRead (Jan 6, 2012)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I really like the Latitude cover. I have that for my Nook Color (black, because purple wasn't available). I really like that the zipper protects the device from things falling inside the cover if it is in a bag. It's very lightweight but well padded. I store the charge cable in the outside zipper pocket.
> 
> You can also save 20% with this promotion: http://app.medgestore.com/promos/paystoshare/
> 
> Just tweet or share the info on Facebook to get the code. You can even set up a temporary Twitter account just for the coupon.


Oh, wow! Thanks for the coupon! I appreciate it!  Any bit off helps.  And thanks for the info. Are there any cons you've noticed with the latitude case?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

LovesToRead said:


> Oh, wow! Thanks for the coupon! I appreciate it!  Any bit off helps.  And thanks for the info. Are there any cons you've noticed with the latitude case?


I think the ONLY con might be that the cover is a little slippery. However that is comparing it to a faux pebbled leather cover. I haven't dropped the latitude or even come close to doing so. It's also nice because you can flip the cover back and then zip around to close it. While it's a bit thick, it does give you something to hold onto on the left. It's kind of comfortable thickness, if that makes any sense. Another bonus for M-Edge is that they accept returns, so if you decide you don't like the cover, you can return it. (Maybe others do too.)


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I owned the Latitude with my Kindle 2.  It was perfect in every way.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I have been using a M-Edge Latitude for the past year.  I was fortunate to get one with the nylon molded mounting system before it was discontinued.
As I travel a great deal the zipper feature is important to me.....and the construction and fabric are extremely durable.  
I am delighted with mine.....Hope you find that purple one....looks cool !


----------



## LovesToRead (Jan 6, 2012)

Laurie, thanks for the input! Puts me at peace seeing so many people happy with theirs. 

NapCat, aw, thanks! Yeah, I definitely want a good travel case. Hence why I prefer zippers. They seem the most secure at keeping debris out, you know? And nylon molded mounting system? What is that? And yeah, I'm trying. I may just have to order it and wait for it to arrive, though. Poo! Haha.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a Timbuk2 and would get another. Very durable, closes securely. I've also ordered other products from them (backpack and under-the-seat bike bags) and would recommend them for those, too.


----------



## Billisnice (Jan 9, 2012)

I use the Easy Reader Kindle Case - Sienna Leather

http://www.boxwave.com/kindle-cases-and-covers/easy-reader-kindle-case-sienna-leather/bwpdd/pvt-zkkf/


----------



## KaseyCaye (Jan 23, 2010)

I've had Marware cases for both of my kindles. For both the 2nd gen and the 3rd gen I've had the marware EcoVue cases which I have loved. The best thing about them is that hand strap on the back - it's so nice to just slide it on your hand and it stays put. In my experience the cases have held up well and have done their job (i.e. protecting the kindle and making it easy to read while the kindle is in the case). 

Good luck! All the cases look like they'd be a great choice!


----------



## LovesToRead (Jan 6, 2012)

KaseyCaye said:


> I've had Marware cases for both of my kindles. For both the 2nd gen and the 3rd gen I've had the marware EcoVue cases which I have loved. The best thing about them is that hand strap on the back - it's so nice to just slide it on your hand and it stays put. In my experience the cases have held up well and have done their job (i.e. protecting the kindle and making it easy to read while the kindle is in the case).
> 
> Good luck! All the cases look like they'd be a great choice!


Does it have a problem with keeping the screen closed, the fact that it puts something that comes directly into contact with your hand greases right on it's screen? Like, does it transfer the grease ever? Or does it keep the kindle clean? That and the zipper that isn't made to be used for both sides are my main concerns with that. Who makes a zipper to be used from both sides without making it a double sided zipper? XD hehe Anywho. Yeah. So, feedback on those two points would be much appreciated! Thanks for your time! 

Billisnice, thanks for the suggestion. I'm not sure how I feel about the top open covers yet. I may have to try some of those out. Not sure I'm ready to part with the book aspect yet.  hehe That case does seem like a nice one though! I will def. have to look around at some of those, I guess. Thanks for the out-of-the-box suggestion! 

N. Gemini, thanks! I was hoping someone would let me know about the Timbuk2! Their products seem pretty quality. I like how padded and safe I think my Kindle would be in theirs. I just wish they would reply soon about the blue cover. It's the only color of theirs that I feel really suits me.  Thanks again!  How long have you had your Timbuk2 Kindle cover? And which do you have? The jacket I shared?


----------



## agilepup (Sep 30, 2011)

I have the Latitude and love it.  It's perfect in every way as far as my needs are concerned.  I like the fact that it zips and keeps out debris and keeps things like pens, etc, from slipping in next to the screen when it's in my handbag.  I got mine at Staples.  

I think Timbuk2 make great products in general, so you probably couldn't go wrong if you choose their product instead.

Michele


----------



## LovesToRead (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input, Michele! I can't wait for mine to arrive. It shipped today!  I'm also interested in the cover they have designed specifically to keep debris and moisture out. But that will be at a later time, as I have no money for the extras right now. :/ haha And yeah, I'd love to try a Timbuk2 bag someday!  We shall see.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

LovesToRead said:


> N. Gemini, thanks! I was hoping someone would let me know about the Timbuk2! Their products seem pretty quality. I like how padded and safe I think my Kindle would be in theirs. I just wish they would reply soon about the blue cover. It's the only color of theirs that I feel really suits me.  Thanks again!  How long have you had your Timbuk2 Kindle cover? And which do you have? The jacket I shared?


I've had the plush black sleeve (the quilted-looking kind with memory foam) since, mmm, last September, maybe. It's the one I usually use when I'm going to be toting my Kindle around a lot in my purse. In fact, it's the one I've used the most so far (I also have an Oberon cover and another handmade, quilted, lightly-padded sleeve from Solar Threads).


----------



## diantahoe (Jan 12, 2012)

Darn... coupon no longer works...!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been using a Timbuk2 x-small sleeve for one of my tablets and I love it.  I never have to worry about it when it's in the sleeve.  I haven't tried the other brands but I've got the sleeve plus a laptop bag from Timbuk2 and their quality is top notch.  My mom was so impressed with my bag, she's begging me to get her one of her own.

They're also made by hand in the USA - I got to tour their factory and it's pretty darn cool!


----------

